# junkers aircraft



## hazegry (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider (Oct 1, 2012)

I like the shots. My favorite part is how well you hidden anything modern in the frame. I would PS out the bonanza wheels in the one shot, but you have to look pretty close to catch that. If you really want to, you could rub out the modern antennas on the bottom.


----------



## FanBoy (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful shots of old Iron Annie!


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 1, 2012)

I like em, you got a great sky for it.  
Wish you had a ladder, that would have been killer!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## hazegry (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks guys I am fairly new to HDR they are all 10 images taken with .7 ev spacing and a Nikon D7000


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow, those are all pretty stunning...


----------



## FanBoy (Oct 2, 2012)

Where is she based now?


----------



## thosewhotell (Oct 2, 2012)

fantastic shots.  some of the best HDR stuff I've seen


----------



## hazegry (Oct 2, 2012)

shes in Virginia Beach Virginia USA heres a link to more info on the aircraft Junkers Ju 52 and one to the page that details all the aircraft they have Military Aviation Museum: Aircraft


----------



## hazegry (Oct 2, 2012)

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice set and processing!!


----------



## FanBoy (Oct 2, 2012)

hazegry said:


> shes in Virginia Beach Virginia USA heres a link to more info on the aircraft Junkers Ju 52 and one to the page that details all the aircraft they have Military Aviation Museum: Aircraft



Okay, thanks. I knew the Ju-52 was based there. If you took those pictures yesterday, we're getting the rain here in PA you probably had yesterday. The Ju-52 was scheduled to make it here a few years ago but never showed. :meh:


----------



## hazegry (Oct 2, 2012)

your not that far if you ever come down to check out the museum we can hit a few of the good photo spots in the area


----------



## zombiemann (Oct 2, 2012)

Fan freaking tastic.... Normally I hate skies that look like the ones in your photographs but for the subject it fits darn well.


----------



## hazegry (Oct 2, 2012)

thanks man


----------



## gazzzie (Oct 16, 2012)

Brilliant! Love them


----------

